# Winter Specials



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Winter Special! Oil Changes $50.00 Includes oil and filter on all Metric bikes! $60.00 for Synthetic oil
Harley Davidson Oil Changes for $75.00 Includes oil and filter and all three fluids!

This special will last until until December 15th so Contact us soon to get your bike serviced!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like a good deal for bike owners.


----------

